# Help abnormal poop



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody suggest whats up with this poop 
I only got him yesterday but im giving him veg and such now
i have no idea what his diet was before 
This is him

























and his poop close up


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

That looks like a VERY abnormal poo. Maybe it is the rapid change in diet that has made this happen? 

I would get your bird to an avain vet to get him checked out in case of any infections or bacteria


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will ring up tomorrow i have placed toilet paper down and i will take another pic later on as that poop was taken this morning 

He hasnt eaten since i had him unless he has while im not there


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I checked dusty poop this morning and it was just a dark cream colour like above but no faeces, later dusty started sneezing and blood came out of his nostrils and now he is gone


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I checked dusty poop this morning and it was just a dark cream colour like above but no faeces, later dusty started sneezing and blood came out of his nostrils and now he is gone


what do you mean now he is gone?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He passed away this morning


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is so terrible! I am sorry


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i googled it... could have been a liver disease with the droppings and sneezing blood together. i dunno i googled it and thats what i found.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From the droppings it looked like he was having a problem with the kidneys...possibly a bad infection. If so then it might have been renal/kidney failure.

What I would suggest is to get a necropy done to find out the cause, and if there are health issues let the person you got the bird from ASAP.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my gosh hun I'm so sorry!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry  I hope the breeder didn't sell him to you knowing he was sick


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have told him and he is going to get his other birds checked out, he asked if i wanted my money back but i said no as it be like he wasn't here. He has offered me another one but he wants them checked out first before he does


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well thats good then good that hes getting them checked out


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I couldn't save dusty but i hope dusty can save the other birds


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Please!...*a neocropsy would help to find the cause of death. If it is renal failure or a secondary bacterial infection that cause the renal problems...the cause has to be determined. Most times it is diet related...meaning excessive protein in the diet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, The bloke said he only feed them on seed and millet as i got worried when he wasn't eating which i thought it was because of different brands of food


----------

